# Chicago Basement



## mmax (Dec 9, 2008)

If you're a Chicagoan and you've been to the Museum of Science & Industry, this might look familiar. Can't believe this guy can just go down in his basement and visit whenever he wants. Talk about a "blast from the past…..."

Wait until you see this!!!!!! Enjoy!!!!!!

This is amazing!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s MMAX
for the show
he is queite remarkeble

Dennis


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

The joy's of yester-years…great post I for one enjoyed thanks…BC


----------

